# Looking for info on Japanese Hairgrass



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I just want to know what are requirements for this plant, temp. ph, light, is it easy to grow? Any info will be appreciated


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Japanese hairgrass is also known as the dwarf hairgrass 'belem' or mini dwarf hair grass.

You will find better results looking for belem and mini. 
But I can probably answer it for you already. Same care as regular hairgrass. 
Whatever this says: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/66-Dwarf_Hairgrass_Elocharis_acicularis.html

Same care, just looks different. That's all.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Ebichua said:


> Japanese hairgrass is also known as the dwarf hairgrass 'belem' or mini dwarf hair grass.
> 
> You will find better results looking for belem and mini.
> But I can probably answer it for you already. Same care as regular hairgrass.
> ...


OH and I thought they were copletley different:confused1: 
Thanks for clearing it up for me


----------

